# Weather, safety and insects



## AceM (Jan 19, 2017)

I am interested in moving to Mexico, it has always attracted me. However i am not a fan of humidity and heat, i prefer around 72f/22c. I went to San Antonio a while back and i almost died several times.

In Seattle where i live now insects are not very common, in the house mostly just flies and fruit flies nothing much. But those are the only things that i hate which is why i needed to post it haha.

Lastly an area that is relatively safe, im not a ****** but i am american. I do not speak spanish aside from a few basics, i am 32 and am trying to keep my budget under $500 while living in mexico which will include: rent, utils, internet, meals, insurance and gas if i get a car. I lead a simple life.

People have told me that somewhere near the mountains would be the best bet for weather reasons. I dont want to live in a very populated, busy city but i do want somewhere that i can have fun and meet people at events, festivals or related.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, AceM!

For cooler weather, look to higher elevations. The Central Highlands area would be a place to start looking. Cooler weather and higher elevation also generally means fewer insects.

I think your budget will be a problem--it is really too low. And, yes, while plenty of Mexicans do live on that amount and even less, they are not expats, alone in a foreign land, unable to communicate in the native language. You will not have extended family or connections to help you out or to share resources. In any given month, it could be possible for you to spend no more than $500, but I don't see how you could do that month after month for an extended length of time.

I won't speak to the residency requirements, since I assume you are planning to make do with a series of 180-day visas.


----------



## AceM (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks i will take a look at those areas.

Looking on craigslist i was able to find rooms for about $200 to $300 so that would leave me with $200 to $300 for meals and everything else.

Right now living in Washington state my expenses for rent and meals is about $600. My insurance and gas is about $200.

So i figured i could live on about half of my current expense rate, is that not feasible?


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

"I'm not a ****** but I am an American."
Please explain.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I won't tell you that I think you are nuts moving to a foreign country, where you don't speak the language, and plan on having a monthly budget of $500USD - perhaps there is something you are not telling us like at the age of 33 you stand to receive a very large trust fund etc. Perhaps you have family that will backstop you when the unexpected happens - I don't know.

What I can tell you is that we live at 5800 feet in a city which has a temperature range where it is as much as 15 degrees warmer on the South side of town and maybe 10-15 degrees cooler north of us. But Weather.com is going to report some sort of average.

In the rainy season we have ants - lots of them - the fire kind. they form mounds in the grass. In the dry season we have scorpions quite a few actually - in the house. The five cats kind of keep them under control. Right around this time of year the Africanized bees come through and we have to have the fire dept come out and remove the nests. There are always spiders - big ones and little ones - and there are millipedes - in the house - from time to time.

Not trying to scare you - that is just our reality. And we have screens on all the windows and doors. If I get stung by a bee I go to the Red Cross and for 100 pesos they take care of me. I have been stung by brown scorpions - it is the white ones you need to worry about.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What type of visa do you plan to get? There are financial requirements.
If a tourist, you have to leave Mexico every 180 days.
Obviously, you cannot work.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

No, you can't live in Mexico, somewhere where there is a reasonable population of English speakers, "events and festivals" on $500/month. 
You could live on less than that if you rented a hovel, didn't drive, and ate beans and rice. But it's not likely that you want to live like that. 
I live quite simply, seldom go out to eat, drive a car, own my own home (no rent) on a little more than that. But I've been living in Mexico for 16 years, speak Spanish, and know where the good deals are. As a newcomer, one always spends more.
I don't think you can live in Mexico (except in the boonies somewhere with no other foreigners around) for much less than what you are spending now in Seattle.
And yes, there are bugs. different ones in different areas, but they are present.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gatos said:


> I won't tell you that I think you are nuts moving to a foreign country, where you don't speak the language, and plan on having a monthly budget of $500USD - perhaps there is something you are not telling us like at the age of 33 you stand to receive a very large trust fund etc. Perhaps you have family that will backstop you when the unexpected happens - I don't know.
> 
> What I can tell you is that we live at 5800 feet in a city which has a temperature range where it is as much as 15 degrees warmer on the South side of town and maybe 10-15 degrees cooler north of us. But Weather.com is going to report some sort of average.
> 
> ...


I think this is the best post I have ever read, so real it is hilarious. :


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

AceM said:


> Thanks i will take a look at those areas.
> 
> Looking on craigslist i was able to find rooms for about $200 to $300 so that would leave me with $200 to $300 for meals and everything else.
> 
> ...


Yes you can live on $500 per month. Rent for an apartment in most small towns in Jalisco avg between 1,000 to 2,000mxn. There are neighborhoods full of 2 bedroom houses for 1,500 pesos. It is simple to spend 40-60mxn on tacos for lunch everyday if that is your thing. A simple rule of thumb is, if it's made in Mexico, it's generally inexpensive. (except gasoline)

What will be very difficult is not speaking Spanish and going to a town where you do not know anyone. However, it seems like most people want to try conversing in broken Spanish and there are a lot more that have returned from the USA and speak a bit of English.

Can't help you with the bug thing.


----------



## Lobrow58 (Jan 23, 2017)

Check out Lake Chapala Mexico. There are several areas here that might fit your requirements.


----------

